# Doctor Who Costumes



## SonofJoker (Aug 26, 2010)

So totally awesome. I loved the gas mask look, so creepy. Can't wait to see your pictures and progress!


----------



## VexFX (Oct 19, 2010)

One of these days I plan to sculpt and cast a "The Silence" mask.


----------



## HowlingMadMurdock (Oct 5, 2011)

I was planning on doing The Silence, but on stilts instead. But Figured I'd opt for Jack Skellington instead. Be a little more recognized on the street  (and hopefully so much easier to see out of!)


----------



## propboy (Sep 23, 2006)

I vote for the ood


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I'd love to see the Peg Dolls from George's cupboard in "night terrors"

We want to play! Mwahahaha!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)




----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

mmmmmmm david tennant......mmmmmmmmm......

sorry, got distracted


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

nightbeasties said:


> So.... the Doctor(s), Companions, Cybermen, Daleks, the TARDIS herself. Anyone else thinking of Doctor Who costumes? Have you done one in the past? Post about it here!
> 
> I plan to do two DW costumes this year. My daughter will be 3 this Halloween and I plan to dress her either as a Dalek or the TARDIS.
> 
> ...


Some theme music


----------



## nathancarter (Aug 7, 2012)

I make a pretty good Ten, if I do say so myself (that's me on the right)











And my wife is working on a Romana I dress - the long white feathery one. Dunno when she'll have it done, I think she's aiming for the next TimeLordFest.


And just 'cause ... her tattoo she got just in time for Dragon*Con last year, and her TARDIS corset that she got at Dragon*Con:


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

nathancarter said:


> I make a pretty good Ten, if I do say so myself (that's me on the right)
> 
> 
> View attachment 122128
> ...


not too shabby and sweet corset (from what i can see lol) and tat!


----------



## nightbeasties (May 22, 2008)

Not quite necroposting here, because though it's been years, I finally did do the costumes. When I originally posted this thread, my plans were laid but changed for reasons beyond my control. This year I made my husband and my costumes, he was Dr. Constantine and I was a VAD nurse, from The Empty Child. 

For the nurse, I shortened a loose, basic light blue cotton, mandarin-collared dress found on Amazon for $20. Made the apron from white muslin, and the arm covers and collar from a child's long sleeve, button up shirt found at a thrift store for $1. The red cross is felt. Bought a red cross nurse's watch pin for $10, wore black stockings and boots and a black snood (already all in my wardrobe) with hair in faux rolls. The hair was the hardest part, due to how the gas masks sit, the straps flatten out everything and the straps couldn't be modified or they wouldn't work. 









I removed, without damaging, all the tubes and filter connectors from a small and large gas mask (this is the smaller one), leaving the gas masks stripped down, but completely undamaged and reconstructable. Used car window tint film to darken the lenses. The 'cannister' looking part was craft foam and acrylic paint. The metal around the eyes was cut from the bottom of aluminum cans, which were not hard to cut with a heavy duty Xacto. I glued them on with E6000. I think I could have done better on the craft foam parts, but I really needed to finish and get to my daughter's much more sewing-labor-intensive costume (not going into that one here).









My husband's Dr. Constantine was easy, just a lab coat, and basic 40s style trousers and vest with a white shirt and black tie, and his usual black Docs. Here he is handing out candy.















For the scar on the hand, I took a screen shot, printed it in a proper size for each of us, used a fine Xacto to create stencils, and painted it on with black gel eyeliner and red eyeshadow over that. 









Apparently, not a lot of Dr. Who fans around here, as not one person recognized (or at least they didn't say if they did), and most people thought we were doing some kind of apocalyptic thing. My 9 yo daughter did not want to dress up in the same theme and was super creeped out by the masks, so she was something else entirely. Funny thing is, I got a ton of compliments on the costume when I wore it without the mask to take my daughter ToTing, people did get that I was a 1940s/WW2 era nurse.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

That is fabulous. I love that you even did the hand scars. You didn't post pics of your own costume tho!!


----------



## Kristin Carroll (Sep 11, 2015)

In 2016 I went as the Tardis. I sewed all the details on a blue corset I purchased online, purchased a tardis key necklace from Etsy, and added blue to my hair. I thought it turned out pretty well.


----------



## nightbeasties (May 22, 2008)

Kristin Carroll said:


> In 2016 I went as the Tardis. I sewed all the details on a blue corset I purchased online, purchased a tardis key necklace from Etsy, and added blue to my hair. I thought it turned out pretty well.
> View attachment 581359
> View attachment 581361



I love this. I've wanted to make a TARDIS corset for some time, but never have. Yet, anyway. Nicely done!



Frankie's Girl said:


> That is fabulous. I love that you even did the hand scars. You didn't post pics of your own costume tho!!



I don't show up on film.  Okay, I ruined that because that's my hand up there, but I'm photo-averse. I hate having my pic taken.


----------



## nightbeasties (May 22, 2008)

..........


----------

